# Switch from Mac to PC; Logic X to Cubase Pro 10



## Nate Johnson (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm sure some of you have done it. 

I been with Apple for as long I've owned computers. I've had Logic forever. However, I'm at a critical turning point. The projects I'm currently working on a want to work on in the future are definitely topping out my MacBook. I'm damn good at managing my current specs (see sig), but as the orchestral libraries get deeper and track counts get higher...it just can't keep up.

Of course, no matter what I price out for modern Apple product specs (minimum: i7 quad-core/16gb/512ssd), I'm looking at a minimum of $2-2.5k. Ugh.

I try to keep tabs on what with you guys do with PCs, and from always seem to understand, I could build something more powerful and upgradable for maybe half of that. And since it still seems like too much work to run OSX on a PC, I'd have to switch DAWs. The 'logical' choice would be Cubase Pro...which surprisingly has a cross-grade price point from LPX (how does that even work??) Anyways.....

DAW-wise I'm not afraid of learning a new one, as I successfully did a deep dive with Ableton Live recently. I'm a little leery of losing Logic's factory instruments, but it feels like I'm steering away from them lately anyways? Tough to give up the safety net I suppose. 

PC-wise...I dunno? I use them in a very basic way at work, so no real in-depth experience here. Most likely, I'll continue to run my wife's biz and personal finances from the Macbook, so the PC will really be just for music making. I have a couple of pals that can help assemble it, so I'm not worried about that. 

I guess the real question is more about what the realistic price point for making this switch is (Cubase+PC build+screen+keyboard/mouse). I suppose even if its the same cost as a new Mac, its longevity via upgradability would be worth a lot more.

Anyone been here before?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 2, 2019)

Well there is a lot to go through here...

Currently talking to you from my 2012 Mac Pro 12-Core. But also having made the leap to go to Windows with Cubase Pro I have some experience in this.
Really consider what you want the machine to do, because you want to build something to last and something that is going to either meet your needs in the future, or support the expansion for upgrading.

I personally, work with PCs throughout my day as an Applications Support Officer. So working on Windows is where I spend a great deal of time. I will tell you now though, that the temptation to return to the Apple UI will hit you form time-to-time (well it does for me anyway) 

But most importantly, look for compatibility with all your hardware... because I have found and explained to others I know that as composers and those who work in Computer Music, the more 'toys' we add to the system, the greater the chance of issues with software/hardware/drivers etc.

Apart from that, enjoy the new journey that is about to begin 

Oh and for PC building - https://pcpartpicker.com


Christopher


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks for the insight Christoper.

I'm still not entirely sure what my plan is yet. The past few years of managing my current specs has involved a lot of discipline in minimalism, which a big part of me has come to enjoy. I generally switch hard between working on pure, no-rules fine art composition and then inenvitably get asked to compose something for someone else (also for fun), which usually means more traditional orchestral sounds. When I'm in this mode, its sooo easy to get carried away in thoughts of collecting more libraries with higher computer resource demands in the quest for the ultimate orchestra palette!

As much as I roll my eyes at the cost of Apple products and sometimes just the Apple Ecosystem in general, I still love using them. Maybe thats just life.


----------



## jonvog (Jul 4, 2019)

just my 2 ct regarding a possible build:

check the gearslutz "today we build a studio pc"-thread. amazing help there.
I recently built my machine with the following specs (and so far it works like a charm):

CPU: Intel 9900k
MoBo: Gigabyte Aorus z390 pro
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Aegis
CPU Cooler: bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
SSD: Corsair MP510 480GB
PSU: Seasonic Focus Gold 650w
Case: Fractal Define C

Paid like 1000€ for the parts. 
Maybe you want to throw in another SSD for sample-storage, I already had one laying around.

Cubase runs fine.

Interface is something to consider, at the moment I am looking into RME, not the cheapest but I only heard very good things abut them, their drivers seem to be the best around, and the audio drivers are a core component in an audio system, so I think one shouldn't forget this point. 
At the moment I've got a Focusrite Scarlett, which is ok, but for example isn't multiclient capable, which bothers me from time to time.

Can't comment on the switch from Mac to PC though (I considered switching to mac, but in the end decided to stay with PC and I think for me it was the right thing to do).


----------



## drasticmeasures (Jul 9, 2019)

This is exactly what I did, and I’ve never looked back. I own 2 fully loaded Vader Cans and a fully loaded out 2012.5 silver tower. I used Logic for almost 20 years. 

I recently built a custom PC, which ended up running about 4K (1/2 the price of EACH Vader can). 

Cubase and the PC absolutely destroys the Mac (Cubase or Logic). One of the Vader cans just runs my video playback now. 

It’s been interesting to watch Mac/PC switch strengths over the last 10 years. 

These days Mac is the good option for consumer work - everything usually just works, no hassle, etc...but it’s always YEARS behind, not nearly as fast, and oddly enough, not nearly as clean. (I crash WAY less on PC than I did on mac).


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jul 11, 2019)

Dang, thats some great insight there.

Decisions decisions


----------



## cmillar (Jul 11, 2019)

I've switched over to Cubase 10 after many years with MOTU DP. It's excellent. No problems at all.

And the big reason to get into Cubase is because I too want to phase out my Mac-life over the next year.

I'll keep what I have (2009 MacPro and 2011 MacBook Pro) at OSX Sierra 10.12.6. Everything runs great....Cubase runs like a charm. But, these computers won't last forever, and they certainly won't keep up with all the updates that Apple expects you to keep up with....which is basically just forcing people to buy new Apple hardware to go with the software every other year.

I'm done with that game...finished with that several years ago. 

As Craig Anderton always said: "...for music, it's best to be on trailing-edge technology if you actually want to get to work ..."

I know that PC's are fantastic as well. And you get WAY more for less money, with the ability to be able to customize and upgrade RAM, hardrives, etc. etc....something that Apple doesn't want users to do on their own anymore.

I've seen Cubase run unbelievably smooth and fast on PC's. I have no complaints about it on my Macs', but do look forward to diving into the PC/Windows world without hesitation. It all works.

FWIW....I saw an excellent used PC laptop for sale for less than $400 that is a quad-core i7 that will be every bit as fast and efficient as my MacPro and MacBookPro....probably even faster than what I have. And, it has all the inputs and outputs that you could hope for....and bigger screen, more hot-rodding options, etc. etc.

A comparable Apple laptop? Now, at least probably about $2-3K. Used, at least $1500. And, you'll be stuck with the fixed amount of RAM you buy and have way less output ports than a good PC laptop.

And PC desktop towers? Well...no need to add anything to that debate. They kill.


----------

